# Linux Distros Matched To MBTI



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Because, friends... I'm weird.

I'll start with the NTs! 'Cause I don't know if anyone will actually jump in.

_Fedora_ - *ENTJ* : Gets straight to the point for projects, works right out of the box, has a good package manager with a rolling release model. New, but still stable. And, well, can't we all envision the ENTJ with a fedora? *Fedora Objectives: *"Complete, general purpose operating system built for, and by community. Free and open source. Usability and 'just works' philosophy. Wide range of packages. Robust time-based releases every 6 months. Ensure releases will always be free. Timely updates for releases."

_Debian_ - *INTJ* : Steady and stable, with a very intuitive system, but still easy to apply and customize for own purposes. The focus is on functionality and stability over novelty, meaning it's harder to break your computer, and easier to work on plans of world domination those INTJs are known for. *Debian's Philosophy:* 'Free redistribution, source code availability and inclusion, modification allowed, no user discrimination, ensures license-keeping, license must be kept outside of Debian, too!

_Gentoo_ - *INTP* : Masochistic? Maybe. Patient? Definitely. This is one of those things where, if the INTP is very interested, they will see this project through to the end, because the journey is _so _worth it. Gentoo is a distribution where getting to have a hand in every aspect of building it up, having stability and semi-newness, with an extremely fast computer, one that is unique and specified to personal needs, is what the user is going for. It's difficult, challenging, and takes time. Arguably the nerdiest distro. Good to learn the inside-out of Linux. *Gentoo Philosophy: *"The goal of Gentoo is to design tools and systems that allow a user to do that work as pleasantly and efficiently as possible, as they see fit. Our tools should be a joy to use, and should help the user to appreciate the richness of the Linux and free software community, and the flexibility of free software. This is only possible when the tool is designed to reflect and transmit the will of the user, and leave the possibilities open as to the final form of the raw materials (the source code.) If the tool forces the user to do things a particular way, then the tool is working against, rather than for, the user. We have all experienced situations where tools seem to be imposing their respective wills on us. This is backwards, and contrary to the Gentoo philosophy."

_Arch Linux_ - *ENTP*: Still masochistic, but not _as _masochistic as Gentoo, Arch Linux lets you customize things yourself, but you need not compile everything. Besides, it's more fun to play with different combinations of window managers and desktop environments, right? The package manager is bleeding edge, with a rolling release model, meaning that novelty is the name of the game. *The Arch Way*: "Simplicity, Code-Correctness over Convenience, User-Centric, Openness, and Freedom."

How's that? :kitteh:


----------



## Nikorasu Chan (Sep 13, 2013)

Very well written. I use Ubuntu though coz... it just 'works' :laughing:

I am no Linux expert, so I stayed with Ubuntu so far... Debian didn't work out for me too :sad:

Maybe that's why ENTJ may seem less nerdier and more stupider than the other NT types :dry:

However, you are right with the ENTJ's 'just work' philosophy. I have no patience to fiddle around with Linux. I feel uncomfortable if my computer is still unusable for 2 days straight. The manual is too confusing to read. Nothing ever makes sense to me.

Ubuntu is great. It just sort of works out of the box, and also it is pretty to look at. I can customize it easily by simply installing some softwares. I don't dive too deep into the terminal, but I have learnt some important commands from it.

Maybe I should try Fedora in a virtual machine someday after reading this! :wink:


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I'll try Gentoo. It sounds like an OS that actually wants you to try and crash it. Tempting.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nikorasu Chan said:


> Very well written. I use Ubuntu though coz... it just 'works' :laughing:
> 
> I am no Linux expert, so I stayed with Ubuntu so far... Debian didn't work out for me too :sad:
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't think ENTJs are less nerdy or more stupid than the other NTs. 

It's only that there is usually a different motivation behind use. I see it as, Linux is a _tool_ for the TJ types. They're less interested in learning for the sake of learning, unless they're going to apply it in some way to their current goals. Maybe learning _is _that goal. There are always exceptions. :laughing:

But, generally speaking, getting the distribution working so that they can use it, is the goal. They're less likely to choose something like this as a hobby-- Unless, of course, they have prior experience as a programmer and it's for work, or producing something awesome. But, they'd want to make it as useable as possible, as soon as possible. They wouldn't want to play around with it, beyond a rudimentary level. They'll go for efficiency. NTPs go for elegance, and sacrifice efficiency. 

Some might argue that it's kinda 'stupid', or 'insane', to spend months on getting a distribution working and figuring it out... Just for fun. :tongue:
@CorrosiveThoughts - Baha, yeah. But, once you have a special snowflake rendition of you-ness, uploaded computer-style, you feel like Borg. It's likely very rewarding, and I'll probably get back to trying it again myself at some point. I just couldn't get past the wireless setup, it confused me. I'll try it on a wired connection eventually, methinks.


----------



## Nikorasu Chan (Sep 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> NTPs go for elegance, and sacrifice efficiency.
> 
> Some might argue that it's kinda 'stupid', or 'insane', to spend months on getting a distribution working and figuring it out... Just for fun. :tongue:


I think that NTP's ability to spend month on something we see pointless is probably why they are smarter than us. I could use an INTP or ENTP for my army probably.

Easy to say, NTJ focuses on stability and usability, while NTP just figuring out stuff for fun. However, one thing I think all NTs are in common: we love researching abstractual and theoretical stuff that other types don't care about. ENTJ like me are also a bit nerdy, but not too nerdy compared to the other NTs. Sometimes I am very shy and introverted to the point I think I somehow resembles INTJ traits. I quickly dismissed that as I am very attentive and observing to things around me (Se).

EDIT: Hey, have you noticed that sometimes when your friends from the Sensors came to your house and you have absolutely nothing interesting to show them? Well, you may show them how cool your Linux distro is, but I can see they are totally not interested in it at all and asked what type of games or movies to show them.

I probably stunned by this moment as my only game installed is a strategy game called "Battle for Wesnoth" and I don't watch movie... Go on Youtube then XD ... Oh wait, I still have no idea what to show to them on Youtube... Uhhh, how about Scishow? Not interested?... Hmmm, how about ... never mind, I will play some Metal... wait, you like K-pop... damn.

^
|
|

That is what happened the last time my ISFJ friend comes to my house. So awkward.


----------



## marios.tesla (Dec 24, 2013)

lol, great post, i am an intj but i like experimenting and i try most major distributions when new versions come out, but usually i return to debian based (ubuntu, linux mint kde) because everything works and they are the easiest to configure, find packages, support


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Sidenote, I can't believe slack is still around. I've not touched linux in years. 

INTJ-Linux from scratch.


----------



## XDS (Sep 4, 2013)

I would've matched them:

*SFJ* - Slackware - _"Remember the good old UNIX days?"_
*STJ* - Debian - _"Don't fix what isn't broken. Move forward cautiously."_
*SFP* - Mint - _"Skip to the fun stuff!"_
*STP* - Fedora - _"Everything should work, but try to keep it fresh."_
*NTJ* - Arch - _"Why concern ourselves with what used to be? Everything should be as fast, simple, and efficient as possible."_
*NTP* - Gentoo - _"Speed is nice, but how does it work?"_
*NFJ* - Ubuntu - _"Let's make a distro that everyone will love!"_
*NFP* - openSUSE - _"We want to have a lot of fun! No, really."_
But I guess you're matching by users while I'm matching by design philosophies.


----------



## AliceWonder (Dec 11, 2014)

INTP and I use CentOS

I started with MKLinux DR3 back in 1998 - that was Red Hat 5.1 ported to the Mach mikrokernel and running on PPC hardware.

I ran Linux From Scratch for awhile and that is where I leaned the most, but a good solid package manager is a must. RPM provides that especially with Yum.

I ran Debian for awhile, mostly on m68k hardware but also on my first x86 laptop (thinkpad something) - I think Potato or Sarge was the last Debian distro I ran - I ran both of those, just do not remember which came last.

For a long time I ran Red Hat with Fedora Extras, and the Fedora when Red Hat went away (Red Hat was different than RHEL) - but the problem with Fedora is it is too bleeding edge. Once the bugs are actually worked out and it is stable, it is end of life and you have to install a new one that has new bugs.

Now I run CentOS with the Mate desktop.

I do upgrade to latest php and add some media libraries and run the latest GStreamer. I run my own yum repository for those.

It is incredibly stable with modern multimedia capabilities and a desktop that doesn't suck ass (Gnome 3 sucks ass)

I tried to like Ubuntu at one point, it is what all the "cool kids" were using, but I just hated it. It seemed like they tried to take everything good about Linux and replace it with something that sucked.


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

No idea what my MBTI might be (if I even have one), but I have been using _Fedora_ on my home PCs for a few years and, despite its various quirks, it's been a joy. While I certainly value the project's structure, its "bleeding edge" nature, the diverse community, the (mostly) good documentation and the countless innovative subprojects its ecosystem comprises, my initial move to Fedora was actually a choice made at random, not influenced by any of these factors; I could probably have chosen _Arch_ or _OpenSUSE_ and be just as happy today. I stayed with Fedora simply because it made me feel that I could get shit done day-to-day, without having to care too much about the underlying technology, long before I even started becoming appreciative of the community, the whole "only-FOSS-included" philosophy and the rest of the above. Gaining advance insight into new software which is often incorporated in future releases of _RHEL_, its derivatives and sometimes even other Server-destined distributions, is also a considerable advantage. Upgrading has not always been painless; configuration such as (crappy) init scripts would occasionally break, but it's something one must learn to accept when working with rolling release distributions.

As for servers, I normally stick to RHEL(-derivatives) and _Debian_.



Word Dispenser said:


> I see it as, Linux is a _tool_ for the TJ types. They're less interested in learning for the sake of learning, unless they're going to apply it in some way to their current goals. Maybe learning _is _ that goal.


Exactly; ivory tower architecture doesn't fascinate me; I don't need to know how abstractions are implemented; I don't care whether I'll be working with Stone Age _init_ or modern _systemd_, _syslog_ or _journalctl,_ with _SELinux_ or without it (okay -don't yell at me- I do love this beast on Servers); all I ask for is productivity –my daemons, IDE, browser and media player to _just work_. If I were working on the kernel, an RDBMS, some sophisticated filesystem or writing an OS-focused paper, things would probably be different. While I've experimented with other, somewhat more exotic and obscure alternatives in the past, generally considered more elegant, such as _*BSDs_ and _OpenIndiana_ (the "new" _OpenSolaris_), no way in hell would I consider using any of them as my everyday desktop OS.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Windows for life.. where would we be without .NET and DirectX? I did try out Backtrack5 on a VM a while ago, but that was for pretty specific reasons. Otherwise, I don't really see why everyone loves Linux so much. Maybe I'll have to give it another try.


----------



## AliceWonder (Dec 11, 2014)

The one thing Linux has done for me -

I have a somewhat rocky employment history, the job market isn't easy when you are epileptic and can not drive while at the same time being extremely socially inept.

With Linux, I never had to worry about software costs, not once. Even when I was really down and out, I could take a PC someone else considered junk and put a robust modern distribution on it with access to a collection of software that always worked well on it.

In fact that is actually how I got into Linux. 1998 I was working as a security guard, got a nice gig in January that paid well and bought a new 233 MHz Beige G3. Damn thing always crashed. After several discussions with gurus online, they all told me the same thing - the 32 MB Apple put into that expensive machine just wasn't enough.

So I bought a 64MB memory module which was expensive for me, security guards don't make a lot, and now it crashed less but it still crashed.

And software was expensive, really expensive, but I have a problem pirating - I just feel guilty about even when the company is filthy rich already.

I wanted to learn to program, someone gave me a legal copy of Borland C++ for Macintosh but it would not run in OS 8 and the G3 would not run OS 7.6. I could not afford to buy a more modern IDE.

I heard about Linux and saved up for the 2GB SCSI drive (at that time it did not have drivers for Apple's ATA) - not only did it have a free compiler suite but something else amazing happened when I was booted into Linux, it didn't ever crash.

Free software was better. Better for my wallet and it didn't crash my system.


----------



## AliceWonder (Dec 11, 2014)

That btw is where m68k linux in my history came in - I could get SE/30s at the goodwill cheap, network card and ram off of eBay, and throw Debian on them to have another Linux box to play with.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for the good ideas... happy with my Chromebook-turned-Kali so far but that Gentoo looks tempting.


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

I use Slackware. One of the most efficient and stable distros so far.


----------



## EinyOddy (Apr 1, 2013)

This is actually hilarious... now I want to try Geento


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

XDS said:


> *NFP* - openSUSE - _"We want to have a lot of fun! No, really."_


And I wondered why I like openSUSE so much:laughing:. Though, I'm still tempted to try Gentoo installation on some underpowered netbook because... Just because why not?


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

ENTJ, we all us Mac OS X you insensitive clods! :laughing:

However, us ENTJs do like our pet projects, so I say Raspbian. We're planning a robot army to replace the slower, inefficient people. Somewhat forward planning. Don't worry, the NTs are included in the development, we'll delegate the work to you in due course. 


Meanwhile, the none NTs did try to build robots and these were the results:


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

Despite how interesting Arch Linux is for all sorts of cutting-edge experiments, I'm still staying with Slackware. After all, it's very important for my business, as well as other types of development. My INTJ partner also uses Slack on his laptop, even though he's more interested in other distros.


----------



## Zoquaro (Oct 23, 2016)

It's a lovely thought. All Linux distributions are the same at their core, running the same basic tools, and the same kernel (albeit at different versions sometimes). Want to use a specific desktop environment? You can do that - on whatever Linux distribution you want. And so on. No Linux distro is so alien from its peers as to not be Linux after all.

And in a way, I think that's the same with our types. That we're matching all the different personalities to Linux distributions...basically, it tells us that behind all the cosmetic differences that we have, all the so-called "ideologies" and "design goals", we're all human. Regardless of our type (or distro).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a Debian-based distro that can be made to look identical to Windows called Q4OS.
It took me a long time to figure out how to install a package using the command line. Maybe I'll learn in UNIX class.

Using Firefox on Linux is pretty much identical to using it on Windows and since it's the majority of what I do, Linux may have a future on my other computer.

I can understand a lot of the benefits of Linux but driver software is not one of them. Sure it's nice if you don't have to install drivers after the operating system, but my USB card has significantly better signal strength on Windows because it is proprietary. There potentially ways to alter the software to force more power to go to the card but that doesn't seem like it should be necessary. As for my laptop, I have to boot Linux into some kind of safe mode type thing otherwise the boot will freeze. I think it has to do with graphics.

The other thing that bothered me was that one of the packages it recommended gave the option to download commercial video games for free. Yeah go free software, but that's completely illegal.

I think it would be very useful for old useless computers and this may seem ironic, but for people who aren't smart with computers. Once you get it all graphical for them, the chances of malware invading the system are unlikely. Especially considering how difficult it is to install anything. Forget about having to enter the invisible password in terminal, try figuring out how to properly run a script that is supposed to auto-install something. Oh my, I don't think I ever got it to work.

I'm not really impressed by interesting personalized stuff. I use the same themes that I used from childhood and I like what I'm used to. With android there were all of these gadgets and giant clocks and I just got rid of them before ultimately switching back to iOS.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

INFP and I have stuck with Ubuntu. Easiest to use and best driver support, ish (unless you don't count recent versions and (proprietary) NVIDIA drivers or something). I just need to access file systems that Windows doesn't recognise.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Nikorasu Chan said:


> I think that NTP's ability to spend month on something we see pointless is probably why they are smarter than us. I could use an INTP or ENTP for my army probably.


You are very wise. I would make an amazing intelligence officer.


----------

